# Who won soulstorm?



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

We know the Blood Ravens won Dark Crusade as Thule survived and they have some wargear that mentions it in DOW2. However we know that the Blood Ravens were defeated in Soulstorm.

That begs the question of who won? Gorgutz probably lost as otherwise he'd have a Waaaaaagh! all set up for his reappearence which isn't noramlly how he does it. The eldar and imperial guard endings both end with the third planet abbandoned but the others re-colonised by the imperium.Finally I found the most eventful to be the chaos ending as they prepare for a bigger war, perhaps setting the scene for a re-appearence. But is there any way we can tell who won?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Dawn of War 2 hints that Guard won but it is unsure. We do know the blood ravens lost due to Dawn of War 2.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Imperial Guard, evidently. Bit odd, seeing as they'd lost half their meager forces before most of the others even showed up, but meh. Seems the Kauruvan Conservators are at least as skilled as Gaunt's Ghosts...

Eldar-unlikely
Chaos- Metal boxes? Doubt it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd probably say that the Sisters won Soulstorm... their ending seemed the most possitive in my mind...

Chaos, Blood Ravens, Dark Eldar, Normal Eldar, Necron and Tau certainly didn't win in my mind... so that only really leaves the SoB's, Orks or Guards.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

How can you doubt the guard the governer packed off 100 baneblades the day before the conflict, who has 100 baneblades to ship out.

I want to say eldar, but its never really been clarified, all we know is that the BRs lost and that made cyrus sad


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

As much as I like to say that sisters won I would have to disagree. The fact that Cyrus survived and manage to return to the chapter indicates that the Imperial Guard won.


----------



## ABADDON 2319 (Apr 22, 2008)

oww i dont know but if any one remembers assaulting the imp guard bace the Commissar talks about a shipment of 100 BANEBLADES! so i dont know but i can put my money on any other army that DIDNT have 100 baneblades! LOL


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You could argue that Soulstorm possibly ended in a stalemate... Cyrus said that 'The campaign was a mistake'. Even though we know that the BR's lost it, you could take that as meaning it was a mistake for anyone to try and take over the entire system and that everyone suffered heavy losses. 

Ig's couldn't have done that good though... if you ship off 100 Baneblades, and leave yourself with 0 to defend yourself, so you have to build them all again... that just really kicks of bad leadership to me. Add to the fact the mission where you disrupt their supply lines so easily because the routes practically undefended... You've got Valks, why not air lift supplies, or have the factories for the parts near each other so you don't risk ambush on the supply routes? 

Thing is, The IG failing to aid the Marines, and also failing to aid the Sisters... If the IG HAD won, attacking the Sisters is Heresy, so the entire system would be up for investigation, and Slaughtering the emperors marines is tanamount to treason too... even if they did win, they'd have lost too as the =I= would be on their asses asap to see why the comander didn't aid forces he should have done.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The whole soulstrom idea with 9 armies fighting each other wasn't a great idea. I think the best explanation is that it was an illusion created by the Deceiver.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Didn't Iron Lore state that the cannonical ending was victory for the guard?

I'm sure I heard that.

We also know that Indrik 'Spess Mehrens' Boreal died. which is all to the good.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Didn't Iron Lore go bankrupt just as the game was released hence why it wasn't done well.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

They did, but it's still canon. Stubbs is therefore clearly made of win and awesome, and craps out bolt rounds. :grin: 

He does have Ibram Gaunt's jacket, after all...

Way I see it, Imperial Guard took a drubbing from Chaos, then the other armies showed up, attacked Chaos, the Necrons, and each other, and managed to kill enough of each other for the Guard to steamroll them. That, and most of the armies were led by complete idiots, most of whom were zealots to boot. 

As for the Sisters, they probably got everyone else to attack them due to religion-induced stupidity, attacking everything in sight, and calling the Spess Marines heretics and tainted when the Ravens arrived just before they did. Guard just finished them off.

Same for the Ravens. Boreale attacked the enemies of man along with the Guard, got soundly trounced by said enemies, and had the Guard wipe out him and his stronghold in a retaliatory strike.

Sounds good?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

No, I like my Deceiver Theory better.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you are all mistaken, it was me who won


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Didn't Iron Lore go bankrupt just as the game was released hence why it wasn't done well.


I'd actually love to know the exact circumstances behind Iron Lore folding and Soulstorm. They were a solid company and gave us Titan Quest, Diablo 3 in the ancient world before Diablo 3 was a reality. I get bugged by Warhammer fans who absolutely hate Iron Lore for Soulstorm with the "THEY RUINED DAWN OF WAR! THEY DESERVED TO FAIL!" attitude. Did they really not care at all and do a half-ass job? Did some executive throw the project at them with a "FINISH THIS FINAL GAME, DON'T LET THE DOOR HIT YOU ON THE WAY OUT" memo? Did they know ANYTHING about 40k beyond a footnote of "SPESS MEHRINES! BANEBLADES ARE COOL, HAVE LIKE 100 OF THEM!".

Dunno what happened. They could do good work and I wish they were still in business. Be nice to know were the company failing and Soulstorm sucking were in relation to each other.

As for who won, clearly it must have been the Dark Eldar, as they decided to hold turf for a change. :suicide:


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

So far as I understand it - about halfway through developing Soulstorm, Iron Lore realised that it had nothing else on the horizon, and they failed to get the funding for any more games. (To even start developing a modern game requires a hefty injection of cash from a publisher).

Because of this, the execs decided to cheap out on Soulstorm and fold the company as soon as they had a stable release. Thus salvaging as much money as possible from a doomed company at the expense of the game.


Compare Troika Games - who made the cult-classic Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines. Almost exactly the same thing happened there, but the company decided instead that, if they were going under, then by god they will make the best game they possibly can. (It was riddled with bugs, but they _tried_.)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If Imperial Guard won, then Asdrubael Vect is dead, brought down by like 5 lasgun shots. Since Vect (mistake to put a SC in the game) is still alive in all official fluff + DE Codex (but then is anything in there canon anymore? ) thinks he's alive then I'd say he's alive.

Mind you, defeating him was piss-easy. 9 Berzerkers, a Berzerker pretending to be an Alpha Legion and a Predator Destructor brought him down almost instantly? No way, Jose.

On a side note if Dark Scythe was a tabletop ability then every single player would shout 'CHEESE!!!!!!' and run to buy DE Codicies.

Midnight


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

I know this is an old tread and i that i shouldn't but i have a Theory about why Boreale was sent.

Maybe the Chapter master sent Boreale, a captain of the 9th reserve company, instead of a Battle company captain knowing he'd fail.Thule barely took on the armies in Dark Crusade and Maybe Boreale's marines was a sacrifice to the warp storm and the Demon Ulkair the Unclean One. Not that being a Reserve company captain is a bad at tactics job but he was recently promoted before the Events of Soulstorm. he also used tactics for the wrong defense. Gabriel would never use Steel rain in the way Boreale did. 

That's my Theory.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, he did pull off some pretty impressive stuff before his promotion, according to wargear descriptions in DOW 2...

Maybe they just didn't realize he was an idiot?


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

well that is asuming that there are winners in war. Sometimes it's not so simple. It's hard to put it in real life terms as most of the time we have 2 sides while Soulstorm had a total of 9. So lets look at how each campain endined for each person;

Space Marines
They brought in new Imperial troops to hold the system however it doesn't metnion if the Marines stayed in control of the system or went else wheres. It also says nothing aobut the 3rd planet eaither so one assumes that they matined some forces of the Ravens in the system and left the 3rd planet alone.

Orks
They converted all 4 planets into creating a grand Wagrrrr!!! However unlike other games Gorgutz never appered agian. dispite being in 3 games total(and the most talked about person win the DOW francize). So one can assume that this effort amounted to little if anything more thna just contolling the system for a while.

Chaos
They control the system and it is told to us that they intend to launch an attack on the imperiam. This hold more water than the orks as they have a steady supply of men and the rift is getting larger so more daemons and the like can get though...however little else i know what else they would/could have done.

Eldar
They destroy EVERY SINGLE little ork and the like but leave the Guardsmen alone to recolonise the system, however they strike any attpents to take contol of the 3rd planet. Once agian the Guardsmen get a foot hold again.

Imperial Guard
They take control(again) and reconstruct all 3 planets. they leave the 3rd alone hinting that they are affrid of the Necrons or perhaps the Eldar as seen in there ending credits. It is also hinted that they chrned out far better troops than msot systems after the war.

Tau
They finish there defence netwrok making there bace almost un-movable, they also colonised the entire system however it is not mention if that includes the 3rd planet or not. Also new Tactics are considered after this war.

Necron
Not much is said actually. Only that they control the system now and that the "Desiver" is in control of them.

Dark Eldar
They destroy all life on ever planet(do Necrons count as life?). They also then built up there Torture factorys on there moon. However it is said that they left the system viva web way so nothing remains.

Sisters of Battle
They destroy there enemys and the "exactute" all guard and marines. They then build there citys as Religious areas and are given the system.

Who won?
Well lookign at it the Necrons, Orks and Dark Edlar are completly out. They do little in if they don't win and not mauch is ever said other than they control the place. I belive that the Guard won....and the Eldar. Why?
Well the Imperial Guard contoleld the system 3 of 9 of the campaignes(4 if you coun't the sisters). The eldar however i belive are the true winners in all but 1 of them. There ONLY objective was to stop the Necrons and unless they won then even if they where stopped then they would rely on another to stop them. The farseer actually says this when you defeat her so i persoanly belive that The Imperial forces(mostly guard) and edlar hold a joint win in the system.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I stick by DE, Vect must surely be still alive! Hopefully we'll get a clever explanation in the new 'Dex.

Who cares who won, the Tyranids will get it in the end...

Midnight


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

IG FTW!!! booya booya boo-*slam*


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

The constrate was astounding. Dark Crusade allt he commanders where cunning, smart and ruthless. They all had strongholds that where vast and sounded near in peneratable. Defeating a faction was very challening the first few times when you didnt know what to expect.

Then soulstorm. Every leader and then even there minions where all retared. God lets rain space marines down surrounded by waiting enemies and see what happens. Idoit... utter idoit. Not that the other tactics where better. The Eldar where particularly amusing in how stupid.


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

hungryugolino said:


> Well, he did pull off some pretty impressive stuff before his promotion, according to wargear descriptions in DOW 2...
> 
> Maybe they just didn't realize he was an idiot?


He should of remained a marine then. not a captain.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Everyone knows YouTube won Soulstorm.


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

Alpha legion won, as they were actually every army involved.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Really, I'd like to forget about Soulstorm. I think the warp storm just consumed the entire star system along with everyone in it, including the developers. The end.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, whoever won, it certainly wasn't the customers....


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah. Fortunately Dawn of War 2 seems to have shown they understood their fault and we should see nothing but goodness from now on. That's what has pissed me off about most Warhammer 40k video games. It's like the developers intentionally don't take the franchise seriously.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Holmstrom said:


> Yeah. Fortunately Dawn of War 2 seems to have shown they understood their fault and we should see nothing but goodness from now on. That's what has pissed me off about most Warhammer 40k video games. It's like the developers intentionally don't take the franchise seriously.


Eh, I thought the first Dawn of War and the first two expansions were good. After that, including Soulstorm, it was kinda "meh," but I like DoW2 and Chaos Rising (and there are rumors of a 3rd expansion). With games like Space Marine and Dark Millennium Online (bit iffy at this point since there's not much info yet), I think this next crop of WAR40k video games will be good.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

True. Even if Space Marine is a flop, I think it's one of those games that might draw more attention to the table top. Which can be viewed as a good thing, I suppose. We'll see what happens.


----------

